# Need A Winxp Registration Code...help!



## needtoknow (Oct 30, 2004)

I am trying to get some info on how to obtain a windows XP registration code. I need it to get through winXP setup on my other pc. I lost my code and wanted to know if anyone can help me with this! please let me know if you have any solutions! Thanks...greatly appreciated.


----------



## Valtelino (Sep 4, 2004)

Errr, dude, that's 'a sick bird' (illegal).
If you have a legit copy of XP that you OWN, and somehow managed to lose the sticker, there are freeware programs out there that will extract the serial from the registry in it's un-encrypted form.
But everyone here is going to be reluctant to answer this thread, due to the legal implications of 'aiding & abetting' software piracy.
And, even if you own a legit copy, it's still technically against the rules to load it on more than one pc at a time.
There's pirate sites out there with thousands of illegal serials, and thousands of virusses and spyware to download with them, so, good luck.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yes, anyone assisting you in breaking the law will be reprimanded.

asking for keys is not something we allow here.

contact microsoft and tell them about it, as there is nothing we can do to help you replace your key.

(make sure and tell them you are trying to put it on a second PC)


----------

